

Show HN: Animated video I made for my app Brainbean - tannerc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrHYqPbdRCU

======
tannerc
Would love to get your thoughts on whether this was 1) Executed well, and 2)
Effective at capturing the interest of those most likely to download the app

